# Vertex RODI Discontinued??



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been trying to purchase an RO/DI system for a while now but have yet to find one at a reasonable price locally. I originally had my eye on the Vertex Puratek Deluxe 100GPD from reef supplies in MTL because of the price (309.99) but they have discontinued the product as have many of the american retailers I have looked into 

Can anyone shed some light on this topic? Is the Vertex Puratek not all that it's made out to be or what is the deal?

Also, How does the Vertex compare to something like a regular RO/DI unit form BRS ? I'd rather spend more money up front in the event of an upgrade or something then continue to put money into something if you catch my drift

Thanks for your help


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I've been trying to purchase an RO/DI system for a while now but have yet to find one at a reasonable price locally. I originally had my eye on the Vertex Puratek Deluxe 100GPD from reef supplies in MTL because of the price (309.99) but they have discontinued the product as have many of the american retailers I have looked into
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this topic? Is the Vertex Puratek not all that it's made out to be or what is the deal?
> 
> ...


SpectraPure is a fairly good RO/DI unit.I've been using MaxPure 180GPD by SpectraPure and I'm quite happy about it.What I did was purchased another canister and added an extra DI cartridge making it 5 stages.....super pure water.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

They are not discontinued. 

ReefSupplies just no longer offers them.

We have both models in stock (deluxe and standard)


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

I believe Reefsupplies is no longer an authorized dealer. They discounted the units to get rid of stock. hence the $309 price.
You have various options in Toronto area to purchase.
We have been using the 100 gpd Deluxe unit in store for 3 years no problem.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I just don't get it,what is the advantage of using Vertex RO/DI as oppose to Spectrapure?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Flameangel said:


> SpectraPure is a fairly good RO/DI unit.I've been using MaxPure 180GPD by SpectraPure and I'm quite happy about it.


+1 to Spectrapure, In all my research about different ro/di units before my purchase Spectrapure was constantly the number one recommended brand, Many others also use the BRS units no problem but all recommended upgrading to the spectrapure filters. The housings are almost all the same it comes down to the quality of filters your putting in.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

The deluxe model the op was asking about has booster pump which brings pressure to optimal 100 psi, waste water will be 1:1 as opposed to 3-1 or 4-1 without booster, you also have inline TDS, auto backflush, and built in solenoid for ATO.
Spectrapure makes a fantastic TFC membrane, and i recommend those when time to get a new one.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> The deluxe model the op was asking about has booster pump which brings pressure to optimal 100 psi, waste water will be 1:1 as opposed to 3-1 or 4-1 without booster, you also have inline TDS, auto backflush, and built in solenoid for ATO.
> Spectrapure makes a fantastic TFC membrane, and i recommend those when time to get a new one.


Just as I thought,it has something to do with reject water..1:1 is great for savings in the long term and there is only a difference of about $60.Thanks for the info Flavio.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for everyones input, greatly appreciated. I'll have to look more into the spectra pure to see how it compares to the Vertex. My main reason behind the deluxe version is the 1:1 waste ratio and the inline TDS meter. 

I also probably worded the title wrong, I didn't necessarily mean that Vertex was discontinuing this product I just meant that everywhere I've seen it for sale online in the U.S and a few Canadian websites have discontinued the product. 

I should have bought the one at reef supplies while it was 309.99, dammit!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Prolly if I install a booster pump to increase the pressure then I'd also get 1:1 ratio of water wouldn't it? I already have a TDS meter installed after the last stage to test the source and output.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

If you are new and this is the first time you are buying a RO/DI system, just buy the Vertex Deluxe, plug and play.

I have been using one and am very happy with it.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes if you are first time buyer Vertex RO/DI unit is your best bet with the price of the booster pump,TDS meter and other hardwares,$370 is a good deal (Pets and Ponds).


----------

